# 1st CV19 - Model 19



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Well I was about an about today. Started out to buy a freezer. Found out fast that they are hard to come by. Got to talking to a guy I use to work with and ended up following him home and buying this 357. M19. S&W. Didn’t need it but it’s been so long since I got a S&W I bought it anyway. Will use for trade bait I already got three of them. This one has the 3ts and is a P&R also. Had to end up buying a freezer at Lowe’s that isn’t there yet. They won’t order you one, save you one, or sell you one on line. You got to be there when truck rolls in or prebuy. I was in a jam because we just won half a 1200lb steer from 4H. I gave our freezer away a couple years ago.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats, we had a couple tickets on that beef.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm a fisherman, Drm50, and your dangling my favorite bait.
What would it take in trade or cash to relieve you of that one too many 19's?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

$diesel$ said:


> I'm a fisherman, Drm50, and your dangling my favorite bait.
> What would it take in trade or cash to relieve you of that one too many 19's?


Send me pm.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I miscounted I got 4 m19s. I thought I had 2 m15s and one of those is a 19.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Best 357 Smith ever made


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> Best 357 Smith ever made


No, the model 27 is the Cadillac of 357s. To tell the truth the 19 was built light on K frame so cops could have magnum gun that was practical to carry. The trade off is that a steady diet of magnum ammo will shoot 19s loose. This wasn’t corrected until the L frame came out which is built for 357mag. Still the 27 on N frame, same as 44mag is the best. The m28 Highway Patrolman is same gun just with tough finish for LEO duty.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> I miscounted I got 4 m19s. I thought I had 2 m15s and one of those is a 19.
> View attachment 371053
> View attachment 371055


It must suck to not be able to keep count of all your wheel guns.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

bobk said:


> It must suck to not be able to keep count of all your wheel guns.


I know exactly how many I got. Thing is I don’t like 4” or shorter barrels. I don’t shoot them they are trade bait. A 4” gun brings more than a 6”. Shorter the barrel the higher the price. So I sometimes lose track of what I got , not how many.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

AlanC said:


> Congrats, we had a couple tickets on that beef.


You ain’t going to believe this but Headly won the other half. He the one butchering it. Just found out. I’m probably going to get nose holes, ass holes and other prime cuts.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Well how bout that luck. Makes you go Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Impressive collection! You have me beat!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> Impressive collection! You have me beat!


That is not a collection it’s the trade pile.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

What's the stainless one top left?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Pooch said:


> What's the stainless one top left?


Top left is 629 , 44mag. 83/8”


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Thought is was, viewing on my phone was had to tell for sure. Mine is in 6". Got it for $175, hahaha, 20 yrs ago. In great condition. Deal of the century I think.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

That goes for about $650 today, I just sold nice 29 for $1500. 20yr ago they both would have been about same money used.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Would you send me a pm with what you might have to have for that M19? Since its trade bait, lol.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

There has been 5 or 6 more m19s run through since that post. Right now have nice stub nose m19 and 4 & 6” m28 and one m27 6” in 357mg Smiths.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

So I guess this one is gone?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

That one now lives in Columbus. That was 4 months ago. Due to the way politics are going the price of pistols is going up. If Repbs lose in Georgia Senate races, pistols will double.


----------

